# 907 pit bulls



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

what do you think about this kennel?

907 Pitbulls - American Pitbull Terriers - Palmer, Alaska


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

They look like hybrid to me.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Let's just say I'm still looking forward to the day when I can be pleasantly surprised by a bully breeder. It hasn't happened yet.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

well people have told me they wouldn't buy from a kennel if they call their bullies pitbulls. xD


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

I like my American Pit Bull Terriers a little lower, with bigger heads, their feet to point out a little more, be a little wider, weigh a little more (100+ pounds), and I like them blue, so basically I like the the old school classic game variety.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Let's just say I'm still looking forward to the day when I can be pleasantly surprised by a bully breeder. It hasn't happened yet.


i have to agree.

prices are high, 1st pick prices are just silly.

seems to stud out cane to every female they can.

they have a upcoming breeding with a female that is is only 1 1/2 years old.

not for me thats for sure. i dont like any of their dogs to be honest.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

luoozer said:


> i have to agree.
> 
> prices are high, 1st pick prices are just silly.
> 
> ...


Those dogs look just like Tudor's Dibo, I'd bet they are all of his lineage, game as can be, heads like basketballs, athletic as all get out. You don't even have to put dogs like them in The Keep, they're already there.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i liked how they said they had the traditional slimer apbt then they have the bully. i was however dissapointed when they said they recognize there are different styles of apbt...i thought i was going to read something more along the lines of they recognize the apbt and ambully are two different breeds.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

well it seems they know they r selling bullies ..just high price tag..with pit bull in there name..imo


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah I wasn't all that impressed either.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

"We recognize that there are different styles of APBT out there" 


See, that's how all this stuff got started. Typical. :flush:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i don't personally care for the dogs... i really think that's all that's needed to be said here. whether you like them or not. don't be mean to the dogs, they didn't ask to be born that way.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*meh....*

I am not impressed with "We are laways looking to add a good bloodline to our breeding program"... or something like that. Tells me right there they are confused. Why would you advertise scatter bred? I though the point was to REFINE... What do I know? I live on the mainland.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

bluefamily said:


> I am not impressed with "We are laways looking to add a good bloodline to our breeding program"... or something like that. Tells me right there they are confused. Why would you advertise scatter bred? I though the point was to REFINE... What do I know? I live on the mainland.


i agree they do definately seem a bit confused:hammer:. hmmmm could this be a case of bybrs wanting to be reputable breeders? is this a case of posers!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I like APBT..so not for me


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I think that they are trying to stand out among the rest but are not going in the right direction. There was a lot of boasting through out the site and I failed to see what made them stand out. I DO like the fact that they will give you discount if you contract a spay/neuter, but wtf is $150 off of $1,500 anyway. I think that they need to get out get some titles and some health testing before bragging about superiority. They have a good looking male, I'll give em' that. Would I buy a dog from them? No. And that's saying a lot because my breeding standards are not that high. Shipping from them has to be outrageous to boot. Point is, they say a lot, but don't show a whole lot.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

After reading the comments I do not want to look at the site. I just ate dinner and no use to a good home made pot pie going to waste by looking at the site! lol


----------



## Pitbull_lover2009 (Sep 10, 2009)

They look like a reputable breeder. I think that they have some beautiful dogs. Looks like a small kennel, probably why they only are breeding Cane with all of their females.
I've read the other posts and yes they seem to be smaller and an up and coming kennel but that doesn't make them bad breeders. You're not going to like every kennel's dogs or every kennel's layouts, etc but that doesn't make them bad breeders.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Honestly does not look like much of a choice i mean in the males there is only one full adult picture the other is of a pup....so it that the only stud Available? I dunno, seems fishy


----------



## Pitbull_lover2009 (Sep 10, 2009)

They are an up and coming kennel, really nice couple that I've been talking to. Right now Cane is their only stud but they have Kiezer (which is the puppy) that will be another male. They are not wanting to be an extremely large kennel, sounds like they are smaller and would like to stay that way.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Pitbull_lover2009 said:


> They are an up and coming kennel, really nice couple that I've been talking to. Right now Cane is their only stud but they have Kiezer (which is the puppy) that will be another male. They are not wanting to be an extremely large kennel, sounds like they are smaller and would like to stay that way.


If that is the case they probably will not being getting far with only one stud available ....IMO


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

welll, the thing of it is, there is no such thing as a kennel when your dogs don't have a purpose... otherwise you're a typist dog hoarder. Just because there is only one stud doesn't necessarily say that it's going to struggle. I am a firm believer that if you have a few spectacular dogs (most kennels keep the males to a minimum... one or two) you have much more recognition because of the quality of dogs you have, not the amount... but again. that's if you do it right with those few dogs.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> welll, the thing of it is, there is no such thing as a kennel when your dogs don't have a purpose... otherwise you're a typist dog hoarder. Just because there is only one stud doesn't necessarily say that it's going to struggle. I am a firm believer that if you have a few spectacular dogs (most kennels keep the males to a minimum... one or two) you have much more recognition because of the quality of dogs you have, not the amount... but again. that's if you do it right with those few dogs.


Oh I see well I looked at the dogs produced they don't look bad but seems to be ALOT of blues..not that I am against it Jays dad is a blue....but not everyone wants a blue....I dunno


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just because Kennel is "smaller" doesn't make it better. 

I only have one stud, now one breedable female ( my second female RIP), and 2 upcoming females, and we are producing another stud for ourselves next year. However everything I breed has at least entered a show ring/ or sport event. 
We consider our selves a very small kennel. Also since I don't breed unless keeping something for me.

Many of these smaller "kennels" peddle off puppies trying to make bigger kennels look bad because they have several dogs, dogs in crates, dog in kennels, dog on chain oh my! 

However these smaller kennels are doing nothing but breeding house pets, and most have no idea about the standard and there key to what they are producing is house pets with great temperaments. We don't need anyone breeding more pets. There are enough pets dieing in shelter and plenty of well breed litters that you can acquire pets from. These type of kennels produce no consistency and are just putting to dogs together that are just what they have.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Oldskool Brent said:


> Those dogs look just like Tudor's Dibo, I'd bet they are all of his lineage, game as can be, heads like basketballs, athletic as all get out. You don't even have to put dogs like them in The Keep, they're already there.


we don't even have to put them in the box,cause we know they'd already win.
big buff dogs whoop little grey hound looking anorexic mutts every time!!!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> After reading the comments I do not want to look at the site. I just ate dinner and no use to a good home made pot pie going to waste by looking at the site! lol


it isnt that bad,they look like straight pitterstaff crosses.just isnt my cup of tea.ukc all the way.


----------

